# How long until Dwight can takeover games?



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

When do you guys think dwight will be able to use his post moves like duncan effectively and make efficient jumpshots like Garnett...if you think he will be able to at all?

we know he can grab 10 rbpg....but i wanna see him creating his own shots..not just off putbacks and fast break dunks....its nice to see people create their own shots.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He just has to dare something....He doesn't take a lot of shots....If he starts shooting more he would get more selfconfidence and would be a lot better (I'm thinking about 17pts and 10reb...)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It won't be for awhile because Orlando shouldn't really need it. If it starts happening within this or next season, then more than likely the team is in trouble.

It will probably be his 3rd, maybe 4th season before he becomes a main focal point of the offense. But I guess it could be next season if he can put on weight again like he did this summer and improve his offensive moves.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

No reason why he should take over on offense, if the team can score easily, it may be better for magic if he focuses most of energy on defense.

Getting something along the lines of 16points/12boards/2assists/ w/ 2.5 blocks on anything over 50% may be better for the magic.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> No reason why he should take over on offense, if the team can score easily, it may be better for magic if he focuses most of energy on defense.
> 
> Getting something along the lines of 16points/12boards/2assists/ w/ 2.5 blocks on anything over 50% may be better for the magic.
> ...


Eventually i'm sure they'd like to see Howard dominating offensively, but his first couple years he won't be looked on to do that.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Quite a while. He looks like a roleplayer as of now. Pretty good on defense and o.k. on offense. He's not going to develop as quickly as Amare.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Quite a while. He looks like a roleplayer as of now. Pretty good on defense and o.k. on offense. He's not going to develop as quickly as Amare.


Probably, but not because of his ability, but because Orlando won't be going to him a lot to develop that early on. But from what i've seen, his moves around the basket are just as good as Amare's were his first season and he might be a slightly better mid-range shooter than Amare was his rookie year.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I like Francis, but it will take a while for Howard to develop if Francis is at the point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would wait for the 2nd half of the season for Howard to put up consistent great numbers because he needs the rock to do it. However, as he gets more comfortable, he should be a terror.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I would wait for the 2nd half of the season for Howard to put up consistent great numbers because he needs the rock to do it. However, as he gets more comfortable, he should be a terror.



He will need the rock and Francis probably isn't the best guy for that. 

My personal favorite lineup is Francis, Dwight, and Cato on the floor with both Hedo and Grant Hill. The Grant being the primary ball-handler. I wouldn't doubt we see this lineup more and more throughout the year. In the first few games there have been short period where Stevie was playing at SG and he seemed to get a little more aggressive when that happened.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Dwight will take over games once Shaq is out of his division. That will give him confidence. Who knows when that will be?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't see Howard taking over games offensively for a few years. But make no mistake about it, he already makes this team better when he's on the court. He's already shown the ability to be a dominant rebounder and defender, but the offense will take a while.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I've liked the looks where Francis has been at SG with either Nelson at the point or Hill playing point forward. That lineup you mentioned is one of my favorites or well, and I'd venture to guess we'll see a lot in the future if three things happen:

1. Grant Hill stays healthy all year long.
2. Grant Hill's ball handling gets better as he gets back to his old form, or at least close to it.
3. Johnny Davis doesn't insist on his stupid substitution patterns for the entire season. Hopefully at some point, sooner rather than later, he accepts the fact that you can't put in five guys off the bench all at once and expect them to be able to hold onto a lead against the other team's first unit.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> If it starts happening within this or next season, then more than likely the team is in trouble.


Why? It would be better than having Cuttino Mobley trying to take over games :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gripni</b>!
> Dwight will take over games once Shaq is out of his division. That will give him confidence. Who knows when that will be?


Why would you worry about Shaq, when you only play him 4 times a year? That would leave 78 games. I doubt Howard is worrying bout Shaq.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic aren't rushing Howard 
By KEN HORNACK 
Staff Writer 

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/Sports/NBA/03SportsMAG01111704.htm



> "My time will come," he said. "I'm not really concerning myself with trying to put up 20 points or 18 points a night. But if I can get my man (to take) some tough shots every night and rebound the ball, then I'm doing my job."


Love this kid. I hope he keeps this attitude his whole career.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

He has a great attitude, which IMO is half the battle. I see Howard being a bigger version of KG in the future.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Offensively Howard isn't even close to where Amare was his rookie season.

A healthy Marcus Camby would be my best comparison for him. They look very similiar and Camby is/was a great player when he stayed healthy.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Amare didn't do crap early on during his rookie season. Hell he didn't even start. Amare was also the Suns 3rd option on offense once he got into the starting rotation.

Howard is maybe the 6th option on this team and he is only getting 6 shots a game. Sorry but no one should score much if this is the case, although Howard is still averaging close to 8 points a game. If he got more shots, Howard would easily be putting up a double/double right now which would be better than what Yao and Amare did early in their rookie years.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare was the third option on offense because he played like it.

Why can't Howard be the third option? Who is ahead of him other than Francis and Hill? Please...


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Mobley and Turk are ahead of Howard.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mobley isn't even playing.

And Hedo? Well if he can't be a better option than Hedo I don't know....
Amare played with Joe Johnson and Penny Hardaway too.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

And there it goes.

Amereca jacked the thread...lol


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard has a chance to be better than Amare. He's bigger, taller, and is just as gifted athletically. I know Big Amare doesn't want to here this, but it's the truth. Now, that's not to say he will be better, but he has a chance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Offensively Howard isn't even close to where Amare was his rookie season.
> 
> A healthy Marcus Camby would be my best comparison for him. They look very similiar and Camby is/was a great player when he stayed healthy.


Howard's offensive game actually reminds me of Amare's offensive game. When Howard gets the ball in the post he usually tries to overpower his opponent using his quickness and athleticism. When it's all said and done I think Howard will be much better than Amare based mostly on his defense and rebounding but also for his versatility on offense.

And if you think Amare would have been the third option on this Orlando team you're insane. Francis, Hill, and Mobley are all potential 20 ppg scorers. Hedo is finally showing the overall game that got people excited in Sacramento a couple of years ago. Amare would have been the fifth option at best, struggling to get double digits.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Howard's offensive game actually reminds me of Amare's offensive game. When Howard gets the ball in the post he usually tries to overpower his opponent using his quickness and athleticism. When it's all said and done I think Howard will be much better than Amare based mostly on his defense and rebounding but also for his versatility on offense.
> ...


Excellent points.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Amare is a good player, very good actually, and I like him a lot. Hell, I went to Cypress Creek with him. Still, Howard has a chance to be better, especially if he turns out to be the 7'1, 285 lbs monster doctors predict him to become. Hello David Robinson.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare was the third option on offense because he played like it.
> 
> Why can't Howard be the third option? Who is ahead of him other than Francis and Hill? Please...


I doesn't matter who is on the team or who is taking the shots. The coaches are not asking him to score. Pretty much not at all. He is getting maybe one post-up a game on average. 

You ask who is scoring, well, Francis and Hill alone are averaging 50 ppg at home. And Turkoglu has been scoring the ball well this season. And after that you've got Mobley and Garrity. Battie, Cato, and Howard are all opportunity scorers.

Amare's scoring has been impressive this year and Dwight might not ever reach Amare's best offensively, but he is already much better rebounding and defensively.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Howard's offensive game actually reminds me of Amare's offensive game. When Howard gets the ball in the post he usually tries to overpower his opponent using his quickness and athleticism. When it's all said and done I think Howard will be much better than Amare based mostly on his defense and rebounding but also for his versatility on offense.
> ...


:yes: 

I'll use Ballscientists words here, "Excellent Points".


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard is already a better defender and rebounder than Amare. Also Hedo, Garrity, Francis, Mobley and Hill are better scorers than the true 18 year old. 

Right now the Magic aren't going to Howard at all, even though he has proven he can score. Lots of scoring vets on the team has a lot to do with that. In 3 years, I bet Howard is our go to guy and that is when he will be putting up 20 to 25 points a game rather easily, not to mention still be a rebounding and defending force, ala Duncan or KG.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would you worry about Shaq, when you only play him 4 times a year? That would leave 78 games. I doubt Howard is worrying bout Shaq.


Shaq will beat his *** so bad, he won't want to play until after the last meeting with Miami. He'll pull an Artest or something, and make a rap album and ask for time off to promote his music career. His album, although still gangsta and ghetto to sell better, will be heavily based on his Christian beliefs. He will preach to young kids that before you kill someone for no reason, tell God their shirt was the wrong color, so you had to shoot them. Then, when his coach won't give him more than half the season off, he will decide to start a fight. Except this time, he will run up the stands, but then regain composure and peacefully protest the fans by sitting and starving himself, using Ghandi's techniques. Then, he'll remember that's Buddhism, and share a beer with the fan.

So basically, he will be mini-KG in 4 years, and progress to KG status in 6 years. Roughly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

24 points from Dwight tonight, eclipsing his previous season high by 9 points. Perhaps a sign of things to come?


----------

